# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Innovation First International, Inc., educational and competitive robotics products, toys, Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Website - innovationfirst.com

hexbug.com

VEX Robotics, Inc., subsidiary - vexrobotics.com

youtube.com/InnovationFirst

youtube.com/hexbugtv

facebook.com/innovationfirst

twitter.com/innovationfirst

twitter.com/HEXBUG

linkedin.com/company/innovation-first-inc.

instagram.com/hexbug

Co-founder, President and CEO - Tony Norman

Products and projects:

HEXBUG MoBots

Hexbug VEX Robotics Boxing Bots

Robotic Soccer

HexBug BattleBots

VEX IQ, VEX IQ robotic platform and kits for STEM learning

HexBug Nano

HexBug Nano V2

HexBug Warriors

HexBug Nano Transformers

Hexbug Strandbeast, Hexbug Tarantula

HEXBUG Dragon

HEXBUG VEX Robotics Spider

HEXBUG VEX Robotics Ant 

HEXBUG VEX Robotics Scarab

HEXBUG Aquabot

HEXBUG AquaBot Jellyfish

HEXBUG Larva

HEXBUG Mouse Robotic Cat Toy, HEXBUG Nano Robotic Cat Toy

----------


## Airicist

ABC World News Now Talks Holiday Toys

 Published on Oct 23, 2013




> Toy Insider Mom Laurie Schacht joins ABC World News Now to talk holiday toys 2013.

----------


## Airicist

VEX IQ - Pairing the Controller & Robot Brain

Published on Oct 30, 2013




> Pairing a VEX IQ Controller to its Robot Brain only takes seconds and allows you to drive your VEX IQ robots!

----------


## Airicist

Top Kids Toys Tested, Approved By Real Parents

Published on Nov 8, 2013




> An organization called the National Parenting Publication Awards (NAPPA) has been testing products for over 20 years now. They send out hundreds of products each year to real parents to test out in their homes, using their feedback to pick the best. HEXBUG Nano V2 made the cut, as featured by KTLA's tech reporter Rich Demuro.

----------


## Airicist

VEXpro 2014 Product Unveiling

Published on Dec 11, 2013




> VEXpro is thrilled to announce over 150 new products for the 2014 FRC season! Visit www.vexpro.com for all the details.

----------


## Airicist

Circa 100 HexBug Nano V1s & Nano V2s in a Monster MAZE Labyrinth Challenge

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> There is somewhere between 90 and 101 HexBug Nanos in this Maze challenge. By the end of this I picked up 11 from the floor !
> My collection keeps getting bigger - This is the most HexBug Nanos I have put into a single Maze Habitat Arena yet...
> If you watch to the very end you will see Three clever HexBug warrior winners!
> This has one of the closest wins for 1st and 2nd place.
> +Worth watching for my "No! No! No!" reactions alone...  Enjoy!
> 
> Q. I think this is too Many - what do you guys think ?
> The Next one I am planning will have between 40 and 60 HexBugs....

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG Tours Los Angeles 

 Published on Apr 9, 2014




> Shout out to Celebrity Connected for hosting HEXBUG in celebration of the Kids Choice Awards!

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG VEX Robotics Teaser 

Published on Jul 31, 2014




> Here's a sneak peek at HEXBUG VEX Robotics. This is what we will be launching in a big way Fall 2014.

----------


## Airicist

VEX Robotics by HEXBUG on the Queen Latifah Show 

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> Toy Insider's Marissa DiBartolo demos the VEX Robotics Strandbeast and Spider with Queen Latifah just in time for the holidays!

----------


## Airicist

Innovation First making a push with Hexbug
June 15, 2015




> The Greenville, Texas-based company is launching a line of robot-like toys just ahead of the Christmas season. (DMN-Video/editing: G.J. McCarthy)

----------


## Airicist

VEX Robotics Ball Machines by HEXBUG - 2015 TV Commercial

Published on Aug 18, 2015




> Build Your Brain with the new VEX Robotics Ball Machines! These snap together construction kits allow kids to experience the art of engineering while having fun learning about Science Technology, Engineering and Math (STEM). Collect and connect all six of the Ball Machines, or give them a powerful boost with the VEX Robotics Motor Kit!

----------


## Airicist

HexBug Nano Junior and HEXBUG CuddleBot, first look Toy Fair 2016

Published on Mar 26, 2016




> Here is the info...
> 
> HEXBUG nano Junior
> The bugs have breached the playpen gates! Now children as young as 18 months can play with a toy just like their older siblings, with HEXBUG® nano Junior. Due to popular demand, this redesigned macro-sized version of the HEXBUG nano was made specifically with toddlers in mind.
> 
> Available in a variety of colors, these creatures feature 12 legs and rubberized bodies. Using vibration technology HEXBUG nano Junior is ready to scurry about and delight your little one, perfect for some giggle worthy playtime.
> 
> HEXBUG Nano Junior (MSRP $6.99) is compliant with CPSIA standards. Three button cell batteries are included. Ages18-36 months.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

HEXBUG - Micro Robotic Creatures

Published on Aug 16, 2018




> All of your favorite HEXBUG Micro Robotic Creatures are here again!  Featuring the Fire Ant, one of our fastest HEXBUG toys that you can drive with the remote control.  The Beetle is an autonomous bug that will walk around, and change directions as it bumps into objects.  The Scarab is an energetic high intensity bug that can flip itself over to scurry away in style.  Finally, the classic spider keeps things cool with his 360 degree swivel head.  Which one is your favorite HEXBUG?  Which one are you going to get next?

----------

